# What is Tj Max? And why are my temps fluctuating so much?



## Nipun (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello people!
First, please tell me what is Tj. Max (not the clothing store! )
Second, the temperature in Core Temp 0.99.8 is fluctuating too much. The temperature went from 50 C to 71(never went above 64 before), then returned to 60 and again touched 71 2 times. All this happened pretty fast, within a minute the temperature fell from 71 to 60 and went to 71 in 2 more minutes.
The Tj Max in core temp is shown as 70, and when temperature crossed it, the core temp icon in taskbar began to blink. I guess this was some kind of warning.
*The running programs at that time were:*
Google Chrome(5-6tabs)
Steam, Steam Backup
GTalk
MTS
Skype
Core Temp
+ Other background processes

I closed almost all the programs immediately and temperature came down to 45-50, but I am a bit worried.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 11, 2011)

..and your system configuration is?????

There's a clothing store called TJ Max?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 11, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> ..and your system configuration is?????
> 
> There's a clothing store called TJ Max?


Yes, its Tj Maxx (google it).

Phenom II x4 840 @ 3.2GHz
MSI E35-880GM
Ripjaws X 4GB
Sapphire HD 6850
CM GX 450W

PS: Now temps are fine at 35C...


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2011)

> *Tj max stands for Tjunction Max, Tjunction is another word for core temps. All Intel Core processors have a Tj max with values that vary greatly, notebook processor Tj max values are known as they are provided from Intel. Desktop processors on the other hand are not documented and we can do nothing but guess.
> 
> Tj max is the maximum allowable temp for a processor's internal cores, if you reach Tj max the processor's THERMTRIP# signal will activate shutdown to prevent damage to the processor.*



Found it from *here.*


----------



## Nipun (Feb 14, 2012)

Now CPU temperature reaches 85-95 C while playing Dirt 3 or GTA 4... 
Please help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2012)

check your cpu cooling solution & TIM.if overclocking revert back to stock speed.according to some online sources TJMax value is set different for different processors & usually 98-100C.when core temp reaches this TJMax thermal throttling start taking place.thermal shutdown temp is usually TJMax+25C.at this temp cpu shuts down.
i7 2600k tjmax - Overclockers Forums


----------

